

The new playlist for more productive work: video game soundtracks - zt
http://www.fastcompany.com/3030502/agendas/the-new-playlist-for-more-productive-work-video-game-soundtracks

======
ZeroGravitas
That Fez track seems reminiscent of Roygbiv by Boards of Canada:

[http://youtu.be/zO0spqGwX1w](http://youtu.be/zO0spqGwX1w)

